# The Silver Screen - Winners



## Dragoneer (Oct 31, 2006)

Good news, everyone! _I have even more good news! _The results of the Silver Screen contest are in! After being trapped in a Zeblonlian holding cell for weeks on end, starved of food and water, the winners of the poster contest have finally come forward to claim their prize (and battle a terrible case of scurvy).

Contest winners:
[size=x-large]Grand Prize Winner -- Blotch![/size]




[size=x-large]Runner Up #1 -- Nexus[/size]




[size=x-large]Runner Up #2 -- Azures[/size]




[size=x-large]Runner Up #3 -- Gami[/size]




[size=x-large]Runner Up #4 -- Kawayama[/size]


----------



## Growly (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow! These are all mindblowingly good!


----------



## SilvaNoir (Oct 31, 2006)

I didn't even place after all that effort.  >_<  that's the last contest I'll enter.


----------



## Growly (Oct 31, 2006)

SilvaNoir said:
			
		

> I didn't even place after all that effort.  >_<  that's the last contest I'll enter.


Aww, don't say that...
I likewise spent a LOT of time working on both this and the T-shirt contest, and won nothing.

At least you spent a lot of time on a picture that you (hopefully) are proud of... But seriously... prizes are nice and all, but try and enter contests to have fun.  there is always a chance you won't win anything, ESPECIALLY on a big site like FurAffinity.
We had about 4 pages of entries on that one thread!

Feel proud of your own achievements, just the fact that you conceptualized, started, and finished your entry on time is an accomplishment.


----------



## yak (Nov 1, 2006)

there.. linkified.




			
				SilvaNoir said:
			
		

> I didn't even place after all that effort.  >_<  that's the last contest I'll enter.


That's exactly the reason why i don't enter contests myself (not art contests, i'm not an artist - but gaming or programming ones, for example).  Lots of adrenalin and anticipation hurts me. Even if i feel that i may win, i still don't enter - i can't accept defeat in something i specialize in ;D


Art contests, however, are born to be for sheer entertainment of oneself. You get to see lots of entries, styles, methods. And no matter if you win or not, you participated - which adds some special 'memorabilia' flag to your entry. At least i like to think so.


----------



## Sylvine (Nov 1, 2006)

Yay, I won some bets! *looks at Nath* told ya Blotch would win =)

But as much as I saw that one coming, I'm rather surprised Runner Up #1 and #4 made it  there were other entries that were, at least in my opinion, superior. Not that my opinion 'd count or anything ^_~

Anyways, big congratulations to the winners! =) 

~Sylvine


----------



## Suule (Nov 1, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Art contests, however, are born to be for sheer entertainment of oneself. You get to see lots of entries, styles, methods. And no matter if you win or not, you participated - which adds some special 'memorabilia' flag to your entry. At least i like to think so.



If judges don't like your style, you have no hopes of winning an art contest. It's like a beauty contest. It depends mostly on the eye of beholder.


----------



## PhoenixDragon (Nov 1, 2006)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> But as much as I saw that one coming, I'm rather surprised Runner Up #1 and #4 made it



My thoughts exactly... Drug appeal and fetish appeal, maybe? I dunno...


----------



## GuitarSolo (Nov 1, 2006)

Ha, I especially like "Over the Hemp", best spoof I've seen in a while. I saw it on the gallery but didn't relize it was a contest....huh.....guess I should get out more.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 1, 2006)

PhoenixDragon said:
			
		

> Sylvine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not so much drug appeal, but if it makes a good parody. Sometimes it's more than just "making a poster". Sometimes about a good play on words, how it ties into the fandom, how it stands apart, etc.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 1, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> If judges don't like your style, you have no hopes of winning an art contest. It's like a beauty contest. It depends mostly on the eye of beholder.


Sometimes its about creativity, skill or making something stand out.

This is the last "prize contest" we'll be doing. I'd rather re-invest the money back into FA (and other neat things).


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 1, 2006)

you know it doesn't necessarily have to be the last prize contest 'neer. you could always offer free pics for people as a prize, i mean you do great work digital or otherwise. nothing like winning a free commision....wait thas an oxymoron my bad. but you know what i mean, technically a prize like that would only cost you the time it takes to make it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 1, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> you know it doesn't necessarily have to be the last prize contest 'neer. you could always offer free pics for people as a prize, i mean you do great work digital or otherwise. nothing like winning a free commision....wait thas an oxymoron my bad. but you know what i mean.


Well, no free pics from me... I have so much to do as it is I can't afford to take on anything else right now. =P I'm on hiatus from any new projects.

I should have www.wikiffinity.net up tonight.


----------



## Suule (Nov 1, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Sometimes its about creativity, skill or making something stand out.



Art is not industry. You can't measure the creativity or skill in any known units with any method that will give arbitary results.

Art judging is a subjective thing.


----------



## Suule (Nov 1, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Sometimes its about creativity, skill or making something stand out.
> 
> This is the last "prize contest" we'll be doing. I'd rather re-invest the money back into FA (and other neat things).



Last? Maybe not... just take a long break from it. When FA saves up some money, then make a contest.


----------



## TORA (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## decaf (Nov 3, 2006)

I KNEW BLOTCH WOULD WIN!!!
he/she is a MAD GENIUS


----------



## Inuki (Nov 3, 2006)

wow Blotch entry is great
but I also love Azures one <3


----------



## Azures (Nov 3, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Sometimes its about creativity, skill or making something stand out.
> 
> This is the last "prize contest" we'll be doing. I'd rather re-invest the money back into FA (and other neat things).





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> *THE COUNCIL:*
> Judging will be performed by the Fur Affinity administration. All entries will be judged on creativity and effort as opposed to purely skill. Additional judges may be added over time.
> 
> Entries will be judged based on the following criteria:
> ...



So mutch for *effort* to give some prize money to some people that we all know can do better. I'm not talking about the "Grand Prize Winner" - Blotch, he is great and doing that poster in traditional and all. 
About re-investing the prize money. That would be a better idea, fixing the search engine and all, speeding the site etc...


----------



## Azures (Nov 3, 2006)

Inuki said:
			
		

> wow Blotch entry is great
> but I also love Azures one <3



Thankies!


----------



## Siege (Nov 5, 2006)

Hot damn! My character took first place! ^_^ i can't wait to debut the fursuit at MFF!


----------



## Nexus (Nov 5, 2006)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> Ha, I especially like "Over the Hemp", best spoof I've seen in a while. I saw it on the gallery but didn't relize it was a contest....huh.....guess I should get out more.




HHHAHAHAH Thank you dude. ^_^


----------



## kawayama (Nov 12, 2006)

wow, i'm honored. cool.


----------



## kawayama (Nov 13, 2006)

i really liked miyabisan's snow crash posters, especially the two teaser posters.
i suppose they might have been disqualified for lack of furry content - pity.


----------

